# Tivo Edge taking long time to start up after being idle.



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Background; Two Tivo Edge units, one two years old, one 6 months old. Signed on with Comcast (Detroit area) six months ago. Generally working well up until about 10 days ago (Maybe Oct 23, 2021).
Now, when I turn my TV on, whichever TIVO it was last connected to takes about two minutes before it will connect, either with live cable TV or with "My Shows". All I see is a black screen. Once it connects, the operation is normal while connected. If I switch to the other TIVO (by switching from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2), there is a two minute (or so) wait for the other one to "come to life".
Is anybody else here having (or have had) something like this?
Is it the result of some update which came through recently?
Rich
Northville, MI


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Did you try a different television?


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Patrick2050 said:


> Did you try a different television?


No; I don't have another television to try.
The delay DOES occur on a TV in the basement connected to a Tivo Mini which is fed from either of the two Tivo Edges.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

OK, Still happening... more information.
The delay is about One Minute 25 seconds before the Tivo comes on. Black screen on the TV until then. Perfectly normal after (until I turn the TV off).
A friend suggested it was Standby Mode, but the delay should be only about 15 seconds.
I just checked "Standby Mode" on both Tivos and they are set to "Off".

Has anybody reading this forum had anything like this?
If not, how should I escalate this issue to Tivo? I've not had to contact them about a problem until now.
Rich


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rich113 said:


> OK, Still happening... more information.
> The delay is about One Minute 25 seconds before the Tivo comes on. Black screen on the TV until then. Perfectly normal after (until I turn the TV off).
> A friend suggested it was Standby Mode, but the delay should be only about 15 seconds.
> I just checked "Standby Mode" on both Tivos and they are set to "Off".
> ...


OK,
Contacted Tivo via online chat. One person suggested cycling the standby mode & rebooting. Had no affect. Next day got a representative who said there was a software update on 10/26/21 which was about when we noticed it. He said he would open a report with the "technical people" and I could expect to hear back within 3 to 5 business days.
We'll see now what happens.
Rich


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Rich113 said:


> expect to hear back within 3 to 5 business days.


Las Vegas taking bets on TiVo contacting you with any useful info in less than a week.

Wish you luck.... With TiVo support and your DVR's.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

What is the model of TV you are using?
I thought maybe it was how the DVR was put into standby however doing some experimenting and both methods of powering off the DVR take the about the same amount of time 5 to 20 seconds with my Sony XBR.
1: Putting the Edge into standby "Home" -> '0' -> "Left Arrow" -> "Down Arrow" -> "Select" Then turn the TV off.
2: Press the green power button to shut off both the DVR and TV.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

HomeUser said:


> What is the model of TV you are using?
> I thought maybe it was how the DVR was put into standby however doing some experimenting and both methods of powering off the DVR take the about the same amount of time 5 to 20 seconds with my Sony XBR.
> 1: Putting the Edge into standby "Home" -> '0' -> "Left Arrow" -> "Down Arrow" -> "Select" Then turn the TV off.
> 2: Press the green power button to shut off both the DVR and TV.


The TV is a Panasonic 54" Plasma TV model TC-54PS14. It works fine, and once the TIVO Edge connects (about 1 minute 25 seconds) it works as perfectly as it ever did, and so do either one of the Tivo Edges.
You mention pushing the green power button to shut off the DVR and TV. From reading the remote manual, I thought that that button only turned off the TV, not both. Please let me know if I'm wrong.
I'll also clarify that I've continued to check and "standby" is set to "off" on both Tivo edges.
Rich


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

So you're not using power save, right? Did you try another HDMI input and/or TV? Sounds like a handshake issue or a bad Edge.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

My 50" Panasonic Plasma failed 2 years ago 



> You mention pushing the green power button to shut off the DVR and TV. From reading the remote manual, I thought that that button only turned off the TV, not both. Please let me know if I'm wrong.


If the TV supports it first set turn the TV on with the TiVo button.
 CEC and the Wake with TiVo button on TiVo devices. 
For power off with the green power button to work the "Power Savings Settings" needs to be Low, Medium or High it will not work for Off.

2 things I can think of trying to see if the start up time changes:
- 1 In "Audio & Video" settings try setting "Video Resolution" to a fixed value l think 1080i is the max for you're Panasonic. Mine is set to Auto.
- 2 In "Remote, Cablecard & Devices" set the Power Saving to "Off no power saving" in case that is possibly causing the delay. Mine is set to "Low".


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you Vic.
I tried suggestion #1 and changed the video settings to 1080p (I have been noticing a bit of tearing in fast moving Football action) but it did not change the startup problem. It seems like a likely candidate for the problem, but apparently it is not the cause. I'm going to leave it on 1080p.
Power saving (Standby mode) is turned "off" and always has been.
This morning I tried HDMI 3 as an input (formerly connected to a little used Bluray player). No change.
I verified that the "wake device with Tivo" is set to "off".
The more I fiddle with it I notice some subtleties. If the TV has been off for several hours, the startup is close to 1 minute 25 seconds. If the TV has been on (meaning connected to the Tivo) it is more like 38 seconds.
The green light on the Tivo Edge is always on.
Shows scheduled to record do record exactly programmed.
Once "on" the Tivo/TV perform exactly as they have before the system software change.
Rich (from 1D2)


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

New information.
I talked with Tivo via on-line chat Friday morning. After reviewing all the things previously done to isolate the cause, the rep suggested I take the Tivo Mini which works correctly with the basement TV and try it on the upstairs TV. That could help determine if the problem is an incompatibility between the TV and the Tivo DVR system software.
I managed to do that this morning (Saturday) and (drumroll) The upstairs TV works perfectly when connected to the Tivo Mini! So, it sure seems like the problem is with the system software update to the two Tivo Edge units.
I will contact Tivo with this information on Monday.
I guess I could buy a second Tivo Mini for the upstairs TV, but that is a bit of an expensive bodge to resolve the problem.
They also suggested running "guided setup" again, but I'm reluctant to do that (and don't expect that doing so would be of any benefit).
Rich


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

As measured in US dollars, how much money is "bit of an expensive bodge?"


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, a Tivo Mini would be $200. (When dealing with problems, I would choose new equipment. I don't want to be troubleshooting two things at the same time). I call this solution a "bodge" because it is a work-around to the problem rather than a fix. Another alternative would be a replacement Edge; $250, but then how do I know that Tivo won't "update" that one, too?
At this point I'm about at the end of my patience. I want Tivo to FIX the previously working Edge units (one of which is still under warranty). For two years/six months the two units were working properly. Suddenly (about the time of a system software update) they aren't. If they don't/won't; I don't know WHAT my alternatives are.
Rich


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Given your expectations and preferences, I suspect that obtaining equipment directly from Comcast might be the best option--if the equipment does not work as you expect, Comcast will switch it out for free.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rich113 said:


> Well, a Tivo Mini would be $200. (When dealing with problems, I would choose new equipment. I don't want to be troubleshooting two things at the same time). I call this solution a "bodge" because it is a work-around to the problem rather than a fix. Another alternative would be a replacement Edge; $250, but then how do I know that Tivo won't "update" that one, too?
> At this point I'm about at the end of my patience. I want Tivo to FIX the previously working Edge units (one of which is still under warranty). For two years/six months the two units were working properly. Suddenly (about the time of a system software update) they aren't. If they don't/won't; I don't know WHAT my alternatives are.
> Rich


I finally got to talk with a telephone representative. After finally getting them to understand the problem they assigned me a new case number. Haven't heard back from them yet, but I decided to charge ahead with a new tactic (= spend more money)
I had conducted tests using my Tivo Mini Lux connected at the site of the big TV. In several tests, it seemed to boot up quickly when the TV was turned on. I decided to buy a mini on ebay and give it a try. When it arrived I found out that it was still activated by the prior owner. I negotiated with him to return it and decided to break the Christmas bank and just buy a new (second) Mini Lux (like my wife told me to do in the first place).
When the new Mini Lux arrived I started re-arranging the equipment. I quickly found out that I would need four HDMI inputs to the TV (Two Edges, Mini and the BluRay player) and I only had three. OK, I could put one Edge down stairs with a mini. That Edge is primarily to store LOTS of Football games. The Mini is used to access certain recordings on the UPSTAIRS edge which I watch as I exercise downstairs.
OK, now here comes the problem. Everything ALMOST seems to work, EXCEPT for the downstairs edge which can connect to Comcast for schedule and live TV, but reports "Unable to connect to the network". I have tried to force it to connect about six times, now, over three days. Keep getting the C113 error message. The unit connected fine when it was installed upstairs. The Mini on the shelf above it connects to the home network just fine on the same Ethernet line that the Edge cannot connect.
Lot of words, sorry, but does anybody have a suggestion? (A helpful one, please.)
Rich
PS, after buying the new Mini, my Ebay supplier WAS able to transfer the activation of the used Mini to my account, so now I have a spare Mini.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rich113 said:


> I decided to buy a mini on ebay and give it a try. When it arrived I found out that it was still activated by the prior owner. I negotiated with him to return it and decided to break the Christmas bank and just buy a new (second) Mini Lux (like my wife told me to do in the first place).
> 
> ...
> 
> PS, after buying the new Mini, my Ebay supplier WAS able to transfer the activation of the used Mini to my account, so now I have a spare Mini.


Sounds like, in the end, your wife was wrong, as it only took transferring the used mini to your TiVo account.

Whatever the case, to help with your internet connectivity, please explain your network topology.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

I had to look up what "network topology" meant, but when I did it sounded like a great idea.
It will take me until tomorrow, but I will pass it along and would greatly appreciate your observations.
As is often the case, the network "just grew", and I'll bet there are several improvements I will notice that can be made.
Rich


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

What is the network path between the internet and your TiVo Edge?


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

OK, one of my problems has been solved. While researching my network topology I got to wondering why the Edge could not connect to the network. I had an ethernet line that had worked perfectly well at this location previously, why not now. Only difference is that I had to insert a router (which I had on hand) to connect one line to two devices (Edge and Mini). I connected this line directly to the Edge and it connected to the network promptly. I bought a new inexpensive ethernet switch to do the job and now BOTH devices work correctly! (I'll check out the old router at another time)
Now I can go back to trying to solve the 1 minute 25 second delay which started this quest.
Rich


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok, you suggested the downstairs television does not have an HDMI port.

Are you sure you don't have any other screen with an HDMI port, nor are you able to borrow or obtain one for test purposes? No computer monitor, no friends, no neighbors, no family?


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm sorry if I conveyed the impression that the downstairs TV (a Panasonic 42" TV) had no HDMI ports. It has two.
Right now, in the basement, the #2 Edge is connected to one of the two ports and the newest Tivo Mini to the other. Both work correctly.
Upstairs TV Has three HDMI ports. Right now #1 is connected to my original Mini and # 3 is connected to my BluRay player. #2 was previously connected to the Edge that is now in the basement. There is also a VCR connected to composite terminals.
None of my computer monitors has a HDMI input.
Rich


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

I obtained that impression when you suggested you had no way to test, no other televisions:



Rich113 said:


> No; I don't have another television to try.
> The delay DOES occur on a TV in the basement connected to a Tivo Mini which is fed from either of the two Tivo Edges.


The Edge works fine with the basement television?


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

By the way, I made the suggestion to try another television over 7 weeks ago within 2 hours of your original post.


----------

